

Ask HN: Online Contract Law? - bertm

Is there a way to make contract law more straight forward? Something like computer code with explicit syntax.<p>And the natural segue would be, could one imagine a way to enforce these contracts online outside of any given court system? Perhaps a social contract abstraction on top of a given judicial jurisdiction.<p>I can&#x27;t imagine this is a new idea.
======
anigbrowl
Explore the field of computational legal studies, especially the research
coming out U. of Michigan from Dean Katz.

~~~
bertm
Great! Thanks. It looks like his name may in fact be Daniel Katz. Is that the
same guy?

~~~
anigbrowl
Yes, I misremembered, it's been a couple of years since I met him. Here's his
blog, though you've probably found it already:
[http://computationallegalstudies.com/](http://computationallegalstudies.com/)

